# multiple sound devices alsa

## abrown118321

Hi all fellow Gentoo users,

I am trying to setup a webcam to work with skype and other various things. However, I am having some difficulty getting my audio devices to work correctly. I am currently using a usb webcam (with mic) and a usb sound card. With both devices plugged in, I can't get any sound from either device. (alsamixer reports all channels for both devices are unmuted) I am assuming this is a kernel module problem. Yes, I have compiled in the correct drivers. So... I think I have to tell the kernel which device to to load when (etc/modules.d or something) to work properly ( am I right? ). Any help in doing this is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

----------

## Bill Cosby

Blacklist one of them

```
echo "blacklist YOUR-ALSA-MODULE" >> /etc/modprobe.d/WHATEVER
```

----------

